# Spot and stalk broadhead



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been advised to go with a mechanical broadhead for out in western Nodak because they fly truer than a standard broadhead at longer ranges. I purchased some Rage three blades and they work real well but was wondering if there was a better mechanical that will be better used for spot and stalk scenarious and won't get knocked loose by grass.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry to say, you've been advised wrong. Fixed blades are every bit as accurate as mechanicals, so long as your bow is properly tuned, you're shooting the correctly spined arrows, and you broadhead tune. I used to shoot mechanicals, but when one of them fell apart on me when pulling the arrow out of the quiver, I quickly changed over. That, along with the numerous horror stories told each year of mechanicals failing, is enough for me to never even consider shooting another mechanical.

If you're interested in trying to get fixed blades to work for you, read up in the link below. It sounds a little daunting, but if I can do it, anybody can. I'd paper tune first, then broadhead tune.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf

Also, mechanicals don't automatically make you a better shot. :wink: Figure out your max effective range, what you're comfortable with regardless of head choice, and stick to that.

Sorry, didn't do much to answer your question I know. Good luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Adam gave you good info...


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

well yeah I was just getting other opinions i didnt think they would make me a better shot.


----------



## Dave R (Oct 17, 2010)

That Easton instructional really helped me get my bow tuned in great. I use Muzzy 3 blades since they are cheap and reliable. Tried NAP Spitfires last year and before. OK but I like the reliability and price of my Muzzy's. I can put my BH exactly where I put my FP at 40 yards after paper tuning, FOC adjusting and aligning my cams. I even get 4-6" more penetration in my target at the same range after tuning. You can get any broadhead you want tuned to reliable accuracy. It just takes a bit of work.

As for the distance, I personally see no reason to shoot an arrow farther than 40 yards but, that's me.

Good luck with whatever you choose.

Dreed


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

All good advice. I've shot fixed blade heads from 200fps to over 300fps and NEVER had a problem getting them to shoot well. I know LOTS of people who wish they could say the same about the on-game performance of their mechanical heads. When all is perfect mechanicals are impressive. But when not...as is usually the case when bowhunting, they can really suck eggs! Muzzy, Montec, Thunderhead...pick one, tune your bow and practice with the broadheads, and don't look back :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Just about eveyone on the hunting programs are using them these days and the more programs I watch the less impressed I am. 15 years ago when you watched a program most of the shooters using fixed blades were getting complete passthroughs. Now you rarely see a passthrough on a hunting program. They also talk about the "cutting action" of an expandable. maybe that is there excuse/explanation for no passthrough. An expandable is not going to do any more cutting inside the game than a fixed broadhead will. They all brag about how effective they are yet on the shows most recoveries seem to be made the next day. I guess I'm old school but heavy and slow nearly always seems to outpenetrate light and fast under field conditions. Someone mentioned that fixed blades will fly as tru as mechanicals and that is true. While the technology in the new bows is great it is very unforgiving. Tuning if far more critical in them than in the older bows. Mechanicals probably do provide a minor edge being able to effectively tune newer bows. Small groups mean little in bowhunting (field conditions) because you only get one shot. As long as you can always get the first arrow to go where it is supposed to you are going to be effective. Mechanical broadhead or not.

I believ in KISS (keep it simple stupid.) Bowhunting is difficult enough without adding in a bunch of mechanical devices that can fail or potentially increase the chances of failure.


----------



## huntnmike (Jul 23, 2011)

use the epek x-c3, they are new on the market and the best dag on broadhead on the market! look them up on youtube!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If you are still looking for a mech alternative to Rages,try the new Ulmer Edge.Among other nice features,you can 'lock' the blades and practice with them.


----------

